# Dehydrated Eggs and Stuff in a Jar



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Instead of rewriting my whole post I'll just point you to my article.

http://culexpipiens.com/2014/08/18/dehydrated-eggs-and-stuff-in-a-jar/

First I describe how I made powdered eggs and then how I made jars of cookie mix using the powdered eggs.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

We love the wet method dehydration. They taste great


----------

